# Posting Images



## SmokingFlax (Oct 17, 2004)

How would I go about inserting an image into my posts? 

Not for an avatar, just my posts...I can't seem to get it...something about url (?).


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 17, 2004)

Example:







Don't forget the 'bb' coding.



[Edited on 10-17-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## FiXato (Oct 17, 2004)

or just press on the Image button and it shall guide you through the process


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 17, 2004)

Yea.....what FIXato said!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 17, 2004)

Ok...

I'm totally not getting this 

How do I find the url address if I have an image pasted into a Word file on my desktop?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 17, 2004)

right click and choose properties.

If it's not web based, you will need to save it as a .jpg on your maching then upload it on the net at some place like www.imageshack.us

Then after it is uploaded, right click and choose properties to get the URL.


----------



## PastorKevin (Oct 25, 2004)

How do I get my ugly-mug picture into my profile like all you beautiful people have done?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2004)

There are some things in life I just can't figure out. Uploading pics is one of them. 

[Edited on 25-10-2004 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 25, 2004)

Here is what you need to do:

Upload the picture from your desktop to the web. You have to do this. Otherwise, how would the web get your picture if your computer was off? If you don't have web space, then post the picture as an attachment (use the browse button at the bottom of the Posting box). I'll upload it to a webserver and give you a link to put in your Profile for your Avatar.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 25, 2004)

Step 1) Make sure the picture you want is in a .jpeg, .jpg, .png, or .gif. If it is not go into paint, file, save as and choose ".jpeg or .jpg as the saving format. Save it seperatly from the earlier one of a different format - that is always good.

Step 2) Go online to http://www.imageshack.us/ and you will see most probably in the centre of your screen a box with browze to the right of it. Browze your computer to find the file you just saved or want to use (and is in the right format) and then click "Host It"

Step 3) Depending on the size this could take a few minutes but once it is done you will find a screen with lots of box's on it with the different web links for your picture. Choose the one that says "For Posting on Internet Forums" or something like that, copy, paste it into your post. If it doesnt work go back to edit post and make sure you have the 
"



" tags around the link.


----------

